# Metromile - no longer deducting Uber miles



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

*Additional information about your policy*

Your policy's terms and conditions have changed for your renewal term. According to the California Department of Insurance, Transportation Network Company (TNC) miles must be included when rating our CA customers. We are now required to charge for all TNC miles (those driven while you are en route to pick up a customer for Uber and while an Uber customer is in your car). *These miles will no longer be deducted from your monthly bills.*

If you have any questions, please check-out our Help Center.

Cheers,
Team Metromile


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/metromile-charges-now-for-uber-miles.329706/#post-5119674


----------

